

Firefox 29 over optimized? - ya
http://zhuangya.github.io/missingFunctionInFirefox29/

======
elclanrs
Function declarations inside blocks are illegal, technically, because of
hoisting. See [http://kangax.github.io/nfe/#function-declarations-in-
blocks](http://kangax.github.io/nfe/#function-declarations-in-blocks)

